# 헤어지다 그동안 in English?



## AKoreanUser

아래는 정들었던 집주인과 헤어질 때 쓸 수 있는 말이야.
그 동안 감사했습니다.

I wanna translate the two sentence above in English. Actually what i'm focused on are the two words: 헤어지다, 그 동안. Let me give one try.
You can say this below when you leave the houseowner.
You can say this below when you say goodbye to him.

I'm looking for more natural ones without using "leave" or "say goodbye." And want to find a English word for ~와 헤어지다.

Hmm, actually I have a problem with 집주인. In this sentence, I think 집주인 doesn't mean 100% a landlord because he/she didn't just rent the house but lived with the guest. The landlord might be an old man/woman and make a dish sometimes for the guest, like granma does us. How do you call him/her in English?(still a landlord is okay?)

And the last sentence, 그 동안..., I have no idea how to say that. 그동안 here means since when the guest came to the house to when the guest is about to leave. Whoa, I got one more question now. Defenitely, the sentence just now was wrong. What I mean is in Korean
여기서의 그동안은 그 집에 들어와서부터 떠나려 할 때까지를 뜻해요.

In brief, my questions are these 3 sentences.
아래는 정들었던 집주인과 헤어질 때 쓸 수 있는 말이야.
그 동안 감사했습니다.
여기서의 그동안은 그 집에 들어와서부터 떠나려할 때까지를 뜻해요.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

I'll entertain the second sentence;

If someone who lived in my house said to me *'그 동안 감사했습니다'* when he left, I'd interpret it as *'Thank you for everything.'
*
That's my interpretation.

I translated the sentence contextually, not literally.


----------



## Mallarme

AKoreanUser said:


> 아래는 정들었던 집주인과 헤어질 때 쓸 수 있는 말이야.
> 그 동안 감사했습니다.
> 
> I wanna translate the two sentence above in English. Actually what i'm focused on are the two words: 헤어지다, 그 동안. Let me give one try.
> You can say this belowwhen you leave the houseowner.
> You can say this below when you say goodbye to him.



"*You can say this below*" is ambiguous.  When I read that I first thought you meant "You can put what you want to say below."  It means that the person can write something he or she wants to say in the space below. Instead, you should say:

1._ You can say the following when you leave the houseowner: "그 동안 감사했습니다."_  OR
2. _You can say "그 동안 감사했습니다" when you leave the houseowner. _OR
3. (if you really want to use the word "below") _You can say what I've written below when you leave the houseowner.
_



AKoreanUser said:


> I'm looking for more natural ones without using "leave" or "say goodbye." And want to find a English word for ~와 헤어지다.



"Leave" and "say goodbye" are very natural ways to express that.  Another way to say it is to use "part from" -->> _You can say "그 동안 감사했습니다" when you *part from* the houseowner.
_




AKoreanUser said:


> Hmm, actually I have a problem with 집주인. In this sentence, I think 집주인 doesn't mean 100% a landlord because he/she didn't just rent the house but lived with the guest. The landlord might be an old man/woman and make a dish sometimes for the guest, like granma does us. How do you call him/her in English?(still a landlord is okay?)



"Landlord" is the person that you rent the property from (and who owns the property).  In the U.S. landlords and tenants usually have a rather antagonistic relationship, so the word "landlord" would definitely not  connote that friendly relationship you want to evoke.  As far as I know there is no word for that.  And landlords here usually do not live with the tenant.  You have to say that the landlord lived with the tenant if you want to  make that clear.  Also, "houseowner" is not a term that we use frequently in the U.S. though I guess it exists... we usually say "homeowner" and most of the time it means that the person owns a home as opposed to renting.  Neither "homeowner" or "houseowner" means that the person rents his property to others. So, you might say:
_You can say "그 동안 감사했습니다" when you part from *the kind and friendly landlord that you lived with.*_



AKoreanUser said:


> And the last sentence, 그 동안..., I have no idea how to say that. 그동안 here means since when the guest came to the house to when the guest is about to leave. Whoa, I got one more question now. Defenitely, the sentence just now was wrong. What I mean is in Korean
> 여기서의 그동안은 그 집에 들어와서부터 떠나려 할 때까지를 뜻해요.


The translation of 그 동안 will depend on the context of the sentence.  Without context it could be: "during this time" or "during all this time" but as you can see by my translation below, you may not want to use this in a specific context.



AKoreanUser said:


> In brief, my questions are these 3 sentences.
> 아래는 정들었던 집주인과 헤어질 때 쓸 수 있는 말이야.



_You can say the following when you part from the kind and friendly landlord that you lived with: "그 동안 감사했습니다." _(Note: 정들었던 is not tranlsated here, but "kind and friendly" implies that the person probably liked the landlord and had a closer than normal relationship with him/her.  I added "kind and friendly" to express the meaning of 집주인 that you discussed above, the grandma who would make dishes sometimes.)

Another possibility is to dispense with the term "landlord" completely. Like this:

_You can say the following when you part from the nice woman/man that you rented the room from: "그 동안 감사했습니다." _ (The fact that you rented a room from someone implies, I think, that you lived in his/her house/apartment. This translation makes the relationship seem more informal and less commercial.)



> 그 동안 감사했습니다.


As DefactoAmbassador suggested "Thank you for everything" would be the English equivalent. The "everything" refers to all that the person did during the time you were there.


> 여기서의 그동안은 그 집에 들어와서부터 떠나려할 때까지를 뜻해요.



As I explained above, the exact translation would depend on context.

도움이 되길 바람


----------



## AKoreanUser

Thank you so much, Mallarme.  정말 도움이 많이 됐어요!

My first two questions are perfectly done thanks to you. From the third one, what I wanted to know is how to translate "~부터 ~까지" right.

For example, 3시부터 5시까지 숙제를 했다.
=> I did my homework from 3 p.m. to 5 p.m.(I believe this is right, please.)

그 집에 들어와서부터 떠나려할 때까지를 뜻해요.
=>It means since when the guest came to the house to when the guest is about to leave.
=>It means from when the guest came to the house to when the guest is about to leave.
Which is right? If neither is right, how do you say that?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mallarme

AKoreanUser said:


> From the third one, what I wanted to know is how to translate "~부터 ~까지" right.



Oh ok, I was wondering if that's what you meant, and then I decided that you were just asking about 그동안.



AKoreanUser said:


> For example, 3시부터 5시까지 숙제를 했다.
> => I did my homework from 3 p.m. to 5 p.m.(I believe this is right, please.)



Yes, that's right.



AKoreanUser said:


> 그 집에 들어와서부터 떠나려할 때까지를 뜻해요.
> =>It means since when the guest came to the house to when the guest is about to leave.
> =>It means from when the guest came to the house to when the guest is about to leave.
> Which is right? If neither is right, how do you say that?


*
It means since when the guest came to the house to when the guest is about to leave.*

I'm not sure that I can say this is grammatically *wrong*, but the "since when" sounds a bit awkward. (However, in conversation the interrogative expression "since when?" is fine.  For example, A: I don't work here anymore.  B: Oh? Since when?)

*It means from when the guest came to the house to when the guest is about to leave.*

 I think the "from when....to when" construction is OK in speech, but I'm not sure how acceptable it is in formal writing - it sounds a little too colloquial... Also, I would add "first came to live at" to make your meaning clearer.

It means from when the guest first came to live at the house to when the guest is about to leave.



> 여기서의 그동안은 그 집에 들어와서부터 떠나려할 때까지를 뜻해요.



You were asking about this sentence originally.  Here are two other possible translations:

*Here 그동안 signifies the time period of the tenant's stay at the house. *

*Here 그동안 signifies the time from the tenant's arrival at the house to his departure.*

도움이 되길 바람! ^^


----------



## AKoreanUser

Thank you very much, Mallarme  Now it's time to practice!


----------

